# GW Chaos Vehicle Sprue



## petgerm

Hello,
as I´m building up a Chaos Knight, need a GW Chaos Rhino Sprue or at least part of it (the Slaanesh parts, the archs, the dozer plates, some gargyle heads and the fences and chains)


----------

